# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Access Points και Wireless BackBone

## stoidis

Απ' ότι φαίνεται το AWMN θα ξεκινήσει από τον κόμβο (access point) του KGP που πάνω του περιμένει να συνδεθεί ο LLaffer και o dti.

Σε μία σχετική συζήτηση που έγινε σχετικά με τα access points πιστεύω ότι καλύτερο θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε αυτά omnidirectional κεραίες για να είναι πιο ευέλικτο το στήσιμο ενός backbone, ειδικά τώρα που τα στρατηγικά σημεία είναι λίγα.

Βέβαια όπως ανέφερε και ο fidakis, η χρήση omnidirectional κεραιών ενισχύουν το πρόβλημα της λήψης παρεμβολών, ενώ η χρήση κεραιών κατευθυντικής εκπομπής δημιουργεί περισσότερο solid links.

Μία πολύ καλή λύση θα ήταν να βρεθεί ένα "καλό" σημείο στο οποίο θα μπορούσαμε να στήσουμε ένα access point και να είναι ορατό από τις περισσότερες περιοχές της Αττικής. Τέτοιο σημείο ίσος να ήταν πάνω σε κάποιο πύργο σε πάρκο κεραιών. Βέβαια, τέτοιο σημείο δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμη και το όλο εγχείρημα θα μπορούσε να στεφθεί με αποτυχία λόγο των παρεμβολών που θα δεχόταν ένα access point σε αυτές τις περιοχές από άλλους αναμεταδότες.

Τέλος, τα access points που θα εγκατασταθούν σε στρατηγικά σημεία θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζουν bridging για να δημιουργηθεί εύκολα ένα wireless backbone συνδέοντας το ένα access point με το άλλο αποφεύγοντας την λύση του router που είναι πιο ακριβή και ασταθής λύση (αλλά πιο συναρπαστική  ::  )

ΥΓ : Ίσως ο συνδυασμός κατευθυντικών και omnidirectional κεραιών είτε με power splitters είτε με την ίδια την υποστήριξη του access point να προσφέρει μία λύση στο πρόβλημα παρεμβολών/"solid links".

----------


## papashark

Σχετικά με το θέμα των κεραιών, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κάποιος από εμάς ή να πάρουμε καμιά συμβουλή από εξωτερικό για το εξείς ερώτημα.

Είναι δυνατόν αντί για omnidirectional antenna να υπάρχει πληθώρα directional antennas εννωμένες με κάποιο splitter και να δουλεύουν όλες μαζί ?

----------


## alexanio

Copy-paste από http://www.telexwireless.com/wlanfaq.htm

Q6: Can I hook up three 120 degree panels with a splitter to make an omni with more gain? 

A: NO. Three 120 degree panel antennas cannot usually be combined on the same frequency (or AP) on the same tower. The resulting radiation pattern will have lots of lobes and nulls, will have less gain than a single 10 dBi omni, will limit the number of clients to just those that a single AP can handle and would usually not be FCC certified. Three 120 degree panel antennas on one tower should be used on separate frequencies and Access Points, such as DSSS channels 1, 6 and 11. 

και 

Q8: How do I hook up four 90 degree sector panels on one tower? 

A: There aren't enough non-overlapping 2.4 GHz DSSS channels to put 4 channels on one tower. Usually, panel antennas with high F/B are selected, and channel 1 antennas are placed on opposite sides (e.g. North & South) and channel 11 antennas are also placed on opposite sides (e.g. East & West). If separate access-points are used for all 4 channels, the isolation may need to be increased between antennas on the same channel by spacing them farther from the tower face, or by vertical separation. FHSS systems may use separate frequency sets on each panel without problems. 

Μάλλον δεν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο!!!  ::

----------


## stoidis

> Σχετικά με το θέμα των κεραιών, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κάποιος από εμάς ή να πάρουμε καμιά συμβουλή από εξωτερικό για το εξείς ερώτημα.
> 
> Είναι δυνατόν αντί για omnidirectional antenna να υπάρχει πληθώρα directional antennas εννωμένες με κάποιο splitter και να δουλεύουν όλες μαζί ?


Από τεχνικής άποψης είναι εφικτό χρησιμοποιώντας power splitters να συνδυάσουμε πολλές κεραίες. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός.

ΤΟ πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται στην διαχείριση του δικτύου. Θα πρέπει να μελετήσουμε ΠΟΥ θα μπούνε τα Access Points, ΠΩΣ θα στηθούνε οι κεραίες, ΤΙ είδους κεραίες θα είναι, ΠΟΙΟΙ θα συνδέονται στα Access points κτλ...

Τώρα που είναι αρχή δεν χρειάζεται να μελετήσουμε σε βάθος τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα, αλλά θα πρέπει να έχουμε κάνει μία τυπική προετοιμασία για την επεκτασιμότητα του δικτύου. Αργότερα που και το traffic θα είναι αυξημένο, αλλά και οι κόμβοι πυκνότεροι, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε σωστή διαχείρηση πόρων, φάσματος και εμβέλιας.

----------


## panXer

Ma molis pio panw o alexanio eipe oti den tha doulepsei kati tetoio...
Telika ginetai? ( den ta paw kala me th fysikh )

----------


## dti

Για να διευκολύνω (ή μπερδέψω ?) τη συζήτηση, δείτε στο χάρτη τις θέσεις όλων όσων είναι στην υποψήφια περιοχή για εγκατάσταση των πρώτων access points (θυμίζω ότι ήδη λειτουργεί ένα που συνδέει τον LLaffer στον nagual).

Από τις μέχρι τώρα κατοπτεύσεις σίγουρο πρέπει να θεωρείται οτι ο kgp έχει οπτική επαφή με τον jlian, πιθανόν με nagual, LLaffer, dromea κι εμένα.
Ο jlian πιθανόν να βλέπει όλους  ::  , εκτός από εμένα.  ::  
Ο dromeas πιθανόν να βλέπει τον LLaffer οριακά.
Η θέση του dromea διευκολύνει την επέκταση του δικτύου προς Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη, αλλά και Γαλάτσι, Λαμπρινή, Πατήσια, Ν. Χαλκηδώνα. Βλέπει πολλές περιοχές (αν και με αρκετά εμπόδια, φθάνει μέχρι και τον Πύργο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!).

Μία δοκιμή από τον jlian προς όλους τους πιθανούς clients να διευκολύνει πολύ την όλη συζήτηση. Μόνο που ο jlian είναι σε διακοπές.
Πάντως ο εξοπλισμός που υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάλλιστα για τη συγκεκριμένη δοκιμή:
1 omni (η δική μου η mobile) με το Lucent AP του nagual, εγκατεστημένο στον jlian. Mετά δοκιμάζουμε με τη cisco μου και τις (3) grid που διαθέτουμε, σύνδεση με το σημείο του jlian, από κάθε ένα node. 
Και βέβαια, υπάρχουν ακόμη οι κάρτες του dromea, του ggeorgan, του LLaffer, του panstath  ::

----------


## fidakis

> Ma molis pio panw o alexanio eipe oti den tha doulepsei kati tetoio...
> Telika ginetai? ( den ta paw kala me th fysikh )


Heh... kai oi dyo exoun dikio.

O alexanio brhke 2 periptoseis kapoiou pou h0ele na "pantrepsei" 3 120ares sector `h 4 90ares prokeimenou na exei omni lhpsh kai kalo gain. O logos pou auto 0a apotyxei einai oti oi kyrioi loboi ton keraion epikalyptontai se megalo ba0mo kai logo symbolhs tou shmatos 0a dhmiourgh0oun polles perioxes me mhdeniko shma. Kai telika anti na exeis 360 moires kalypsh opos ypologizes, pairneis mia eikona h opoia epanalambanetai kapos etsi: 10moires poly kalo shma, 20 metrio, 20 asxhmo, 10 ka0olou.

Apo thn allh bazontas px dyo 24dBi uni-directional plath me plath exeis praktika mhden allhlepikalypsh perioxon (kai ara fainomena symbolhs).

Opote ontos ginetai, alla prepei na baleis kato ta grafhmata orizontias kai ka0eths apolabhs me thn kateu0ynsh/apostash gia thn ka0e keraia oste na deis ti 0a pareis sto telos kai an se symferei.

Gia tou logou to alh0es, 3 90ares sector dinoun praktika kalh kalypsh se 360 moires.

----------


## LLaffer

Στην κατοχή μας έχουμε είδη 4 κεραιές εκ τον οποίον 3 παραβολικές grid 24dbi και μία omni 5dbi. Έτσι, για να ακριβολογούμε και να έχουμε αποδίξεις πριν προβούμε σε αγορές, θα μπορούσαμε με την επόμενη ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσουμε την τοποθέτηση των δύο παραβολικών πλάτη με πλάτη, ενώ με τις υπόλοιπες δύο κεραίες θα δοκιμάζουμε το σήμα σε όλες τις μοίρες. Ένα πρόβλημα που ίσως να συναντίσουμε είναι ότι δε διαθέτουμε AP με υποδοχές δύο κεραιών, κάτι που μπορεί να λυθεί με τη χρήση extra ασύρματων καρτών δικτύου. Αυτό δηλαδή που ουσιαστικά θα δοκιμάσουμε είναι αν η μία από τις δύο παραβολικές παρεμβάλλει ή όχι το σήμα της άλλης.

----------


## fidakis

Eeemm... den 0a testareis akribos auto pou legame.

Bazontas 2 keraies apo 2 diaforetikes kartes konta, to mono pou 0a breis einai poso "enoxlei" to ena link to allo. Spanios 0a bre0oun kai ta dyo na ekpempoun tautoxrona apo tis keraies kai malista na einai h dyo ekpompes se fash gia na mporeseis na e3ageis xrhsima symperasmata... 0a breis mono poso makria prepei na exeis tis keraies oste praktika h ekpomph tou enos link na mhn emfanizetai san "0orybos" (collisions `h paketa pou den apeu0ynontai se auto...) sto allo.

Gia na deis pragmati ti ginetai 0a xreiasteis mia karta kai splitter (kai an 0es na to trabh3eis, isa mhkh kalodiou apo splitter se ka0e keraia) oste na exeis to idio shma kai stis dyo keraies.

Kartes me dyo e3odous den 0a sou einai xrhsimes ektos kai an den xrhsimopoioun tis keraies me diversity.

----------


## dti

Μήπως πρέπει να σκεφτούμε και τη λύση που προσφέρουν οι 
Planar Array Panel Antennas ? 
Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, καλύπτουν μία αρκετά μεγάλη σε εύρος περιοχή, περίπου 90-120 μοίρες, όντας παράλληλα κατευθυντικές! 



Δείτε στο πιο κάτω link μία Planar Array Panel Antenna σε πολύ καλή τιμή ($50):
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/hg_uni_13.html

----------


## fidakis

Ane3arthtos keraias, h gnomh mou einai pos thn kalyterh apodosh 0a thn exoume otan ta client nodes sygkentronontai se mia stenh perioxh mprosta apo to "kentriko". Auto 0a epitrepsei thn xrhsh isxyros keteu0yntikon keraion apo olous me synepeia na elaxistopoihtai h parenoxlhsh "diplanon" diktyon pou pi0anos leitourgoun stis idies syxnothtes. 

Katopin geitonika "kentrika" syndeontai meta3y tous se kapoia morfh "daktyliou". Sthn ideodh periptosh 0a prepei ka0e "kentriko" na blepei toulaxiston alla dyo. To shmeio syndeshs dyo "kentrikon" nodes mporei na einai akomh kai ena "client" to opoio tyxainei na fotizetai apo dyo "kentrika".

Parakeimenoi daktylioi syndeontai epishs meta3y tous se 1 `h perissotera shmeia.

Kati pou 0a prepei na doume sthn pra3h (`h na broume kapoion na to leei) einai posa peripou client nodes mporei na e3yphreth0oun apo kapoio "kentriko" xoris na mpoukosei to diktyo. Mhn 3exnate oti eidika ta windows mporoun na dhmiourghsoun arketh kykloforia mono kai mono me ta broadcasts tou netbios.

----------


## jlian

Κυριοι οι διακοπες τελειωσαν, ευχαριστα για τον καθενα μας πιστευω, και ειναι καιρος να αρχισει να παιρνει σαρκα και οστα το project.
Ειδα οτι στο nodedb εχουν μαζευτει ανω των 20 σημεια ενδιαφερομενων, πραγμα πολυ καλο και το καλυτερο οτι εχουμε 5 ατομα με ζωηρο ενδιαφερον στη γυρω περιοχη μου.
Λοιπον αρχιζοντας δουλεια προτεινω να ολοκληρωθουν κοι κατοπτευσεις μεταξυ των σημειων jlian, KGP, LLaffer, Dromeas και φυσικα dti ωστε να δουμε ποιος βλεπει ποιον, αν και το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ολοι βλεπουμε τον KGP λογω του καταπληκτικου σημειου που βρισκεται και πιθανοτατα να στεγασει το πρωτο Hot spot του Awmn.
Ειναι καλο να δοκιμασουμε μια προς μια ολες τις ζευξεις με καποια υπαρχοντα υλικα να δουμε τι προκυπτει απο πλευρας ποιοτητας σηματος.
Στη συνεχεια θα δουμε απο κοινου τι εξοπλισμος (AP, antennas) θα χρειαστουμε με σαφη προβλεψη για επεκταση και θα προβουμε σε αμεση αγορα.
Αυτα κι αλλα πολλα απο κοντα, οσοι βρισκονται εδω ας δωσουν το παρον να προγραμματισουμε ενεργειες.

----------


## stoidis

Οι διακοπές τέλειωσαν, η εξεταστική αρχίζει...  ::  

Όπως ανέφερε ο jlian αλλά και ο dti πιο πάνω, θα πρέπει να προγραμματιστεί μία δοκιμή από τα σημεία που παρουσιάζουν ενδιαφέρον αυτήν τη στιγμή. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει στο κατάλληλο μέρος του forum Τι είναι προγραμματισμένο

Μετά από αυτές τις δοκιμές (και λίγο ταρατσοσκαρφάλωμα  ::  ) θα είμαστε σίγουροι τί εξοπλισμός απαιτείται για να επιτευχθεί μία διασύνδεση μεταξύ αυτών των περιοχών.

----------


## dti

Είμαι στην Αθήνα (και Ωρωπό κάποιες μέρες) αυτή τη βδομάδα...
Ανοικτός για κάθε δοκιμή/κάτόπτευση/κλπ.

----------


## jlian

Θα επικοινωνησω και με τον Κωνσταντινο και αν ειναι εδω θα δουμε ποτε θα αρχισουμε.
Δαμιανε : σχετικα με τις ομαδικες παραγγελιες αμα νομιζεις οτι μπορουμε να καταληξουμε καπου (κυριως για το δικο μου εξοπλισμο και του KGP) και να προλαβουμε αυτη του Σεπτεμβρη.
Βασιλης Σ. : Κουραγιο με την εξεταστικη παντως αρχισε να ετοιμαζεσαι για CWN (= Chania Wireless Network) γιατι εχω καλα νεα.
Πρωτον ερχεται κατω χρυση μεταγραφη και δευτερον βρεθηκε σημειο Hot Spot σε φιλικο σπιτι με θεα ολα τα Χανια !
Λεπτομερειες αργοτερα.

----------


## stoidis

Ήδη το CWN περιμένει τον εξοπλισμό  ::  

Για δώσε μου όμως σε παρακαλώ περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για την χρυσή μεταγραφή...

----------


## drf

> Σχετικά με το θέμα των κεραιών, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κάποιος από εμάς ή να πάρουμε καμιά συμβουλή από εξωτερικό για το εξείς ερώτημα.
> 
> Είναι δυνατόν αντί για omnidirectional antenna να υπάρχει πληθώρα directional antennas εννωμένες με κάποιο splitter και να δουλεύουν όλες μαζί ?


η καλύτερη λύση είναι οι sector antennas , μερικές έχει το fab-corp.com.


*Δείγμα*

----------


## jlian

> Ήδη το CWN περιμένει τον εξοπλισμό  
> 
> Για δώσε μου όμως σε παρακαλώ περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για την χρυσή μεταγραφή...


Μη βιαζεσαι, θα σου τα πει ο ιδιος συντομα !

(το σασπενς συνεχιζεται ...)

----------


## stoidis

ΟΚ, κρατάω την αγωνία μου και περιμένω την μεταγραφή για το CWN  ::

----------


## dti

[quote="drf"] η καλύτερη λύση είναι οι sector antennas , μερικές έχει το fab-corp.com.


Δείτε και στο site της superpass.com σε πολύ καλές τιμές, sector antennas 45-180 μοίρες:
http://www.superpass.com/2400-2483M.html

----------


## harisk

Χαιρετώ όλους τους φίλους, λέγομαι Χάρης Κουτσούρης (Αγ. Σώστης - Ν. Σμύρνη) και πρόσφατα έμαθα για αυτή την προσπάθεια και είχα την τύχη να γνώρισω πολλά μέλλη από κοντά στην συνάντηση Σεπτεμβρίου.

Στην όλη διαδικασία φαίνεται ότι οι κεραίες θα έχουν τον πρώτο ρόλο!
Από συζητήσεις με stoidi,dti έμαθα ότι η υσχυρότερη που έχει βρεθεί ως τώρα έχει μια ενίσχυση 24dbi. Πιστεύω όμως ότι σύντομα δεν θα χρειαζόμαστε κεραίες για μακρινές αποστάσεις όσο κεραίες με μέτρια κατευθιντικότητα και μεγαλύτερη γωνία κάλυψης. Χωρίς να έχω κάνει ιδαίτερη έρευνα αγοράς, έπεσα πάνω σε κάποιες κεραίες που προωθεί η smc (http://www.smc.com) και φαίνεται να έχουν αρκετά καλά χαρακτηριστικά. Παρακαλώ τους ποιό εμπειρους σε θέματα κεραιών να ρίξουν μια ματιά στο συνημένο pdf και να μας διαφωτίσουν.

----------


## harisk

Δυστyχώς το pdf πείρε λάθος στροφή στο προηγούμενο post  ::  

Ελπίζω τώρα που είναι σε zip να έχει καλύτερη τύχη, περιμένω απόψεις!

----------


## dti

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι κεραίες της SMC τουλάχιστον από τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά. Τιμές ξέρουμε;

----------


## harisk

SMCANT-DI105	Wireless 10.5 dBi Antenna ( 8 Km max )	170 
SMCANT-DI135	Wireless 13.5 dBi Antenna ( 11,3 Km max )	190
SMCANT-DI145	Wireless 14.5 dBi Antenna ( 14,5 Km max )	200
SMCANT-MA	Antenna mounting arm	46
SMCANT-DS	Antenna desktop stand	25
SMCANT-CAB25	Antenna 63.54 cm cable	33
SMCANT-CAB78	Antenna 198,12 cm cable	41
SMCANT-CAB25F	7,62m LMR400 cable	78
SMCANT-CAB50F	15,24m LMR400 cable	105
SMCANT-CAB75F	22,86m LMR400 cable	143

Οι τιμές είναι από Ελληνική αγορά και είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ

dti μπορείς να δείς τι τιμές παίζουν US?

Πως σου φαίνονται αυτές από πλευράς τιμής για Ελληνική και Διεθνή αγορά?

----------


## dti

Στην Αμερική στη διεύθυνση:

http://www.provantage.com/YSMCW009.HTM (τιμές σε $)

SMCANT-DI105 Wireless 10.5 dBi Antenna ( 8 Km max ) (SMC) 185.17 
SMCANT-DI135 Wireless 13.5 dBi Antenna ( 11,3 Km max ) (SMC) 207.68 
SMCANT-DI145 Wireless 14.5 dBi Antenna ( 14,5 Km max ) (SMC) 228.75 


Στην Ελλάδα στο mgmanager.gr *ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΠΑ* (τιμές σε €)

SMCANT-DI105 Wireless 10.5 dBi Antenna ( 8 Km max ) (SMC) 187.30 
SMCANT-DI135 Wireless 13.5 dBi Antenna ( 11,3 Km max ) (SMC) 208.55 
SMCANT-DI145 Wireless 14.5 dBi Antenna ( 14,5 Km max ) (SMC) 223.17

Σ΄ένα άλλο γερμανικό site βρήκα την SMCANT-DI105 Wireless 10.5 dBi Antenna ακόμη πιο ακριβά απ΄ ότι στην Ελλάδα.

Συμπερασματικά, η τιμή που σου έδωσαν είναι καλή, αλλά δεν παύει να θεωρείται υψηλή για αγορά κεραίας. Από την άλλη φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση αυτή η κεραία με *elliptical polarization*.
Αλήθεια πού τις βρήκες;

----------


## drf

προσωπικά πιστεύω η πρόταση της Scott Electronics είναι η ποιό άμεση και συμφέρουσα!


Βέβαια και τα κονσερβοκούτια είναι λύση πολύ φτηνή!

----------


## harisk

> Στην Αμερική στη διεύθυνση:
> 
> 
> Συμπερασματικά, η τιμή που σου έδωσαν είναι καλή, αλλά δεν παύει να θεωρείται υψηλή για αγορά κεραίας. Από την άλλη φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση αυτή η κεραία με *elliptical polarization*.
> Αλήθεια πού τις βρήκες;


Πιστεύω ότι τελικά θα πάρω κάποια από αυτές, μάλλων θα ισοροπίσω κάπου στην μεσαία για να κερδίσω σε τοπική κάλυψη, μια που αν όλα πάνε καλά θα παίξω με hostap bridge και ap από το ίδιο wireless interface.

Οι τιμές είναι από εταιρία που συνεργάζομαι μέσα από την δουλειά μου.

----------


## dti

Ωραία, ελπίζω να βγεί τόσο καλή που να την αγοράσουμε κι εμείς κι ας είναι λίγο ακριβή  ::

----------


## dti

Πηγή: YDI

Δείτε τα πιο κάτω πολύ ενδιαφέροντα σχεδιαγράμματα για επαγγελματικού επιπέδου στήσιμο του backbone. Με εξαίρεση τους ενισχυτές που ΔΕΝ θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε, όλα τα υπόλοιπα άν δεν μας παίρνει από οικονομικής απόψεως για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ακριβώς τα ίδια, μπορούμε να βρούμε φθηνά υποκατάστατα (π.χ. αντί για access points χρησιμοποιούμε παλιά pc's με κάρτες με chipάκι Prism 2 , 2.5 και linux με hostAP και UnwiredAP φυσικά!

----------


## ggeorgan

Οπότε ο dream node έχει :
Παλαιό PC κάπου στην ταράτσα που δεν βρέχεται (μέσα σε αδιάβροχο κουτί  :: ) και με UPS και αλεξικέραυνο. 
Μέσα στο PC ή πάντως συνδεδεμένες μαζί του τρείς ασύρματες κάρτες.
Πρώτη κάρτα συνδεδεμένη με κεραία omni ή με δύο 180° κεκλιμένες ή άλλο συνδυασμό συνδεόμενο με splitter υπαγορευόμενο από την τοπική κατάσταση.
Δευτέρα και τρίτη κάρτα συνδεδεμένες με κατευθυντικές κεραίες τοποθετημένες λίγο ψηλότερα ή και μακρύτερα που έχουν point-to-point links με ένα γειτονικό κόμβο η κάθε μία.
Οι τρεις κάρτες παίζουν σε τρείς βελτίστως διακεχωρισμένους διαύλους (ο Τζαννετάκος είμαι ;!). Τώρα πώς τα τρία δίκτυα αυτά συνδέονται μεταξύ τους και με το καλό PC του διαχειριστή του κόμβου καθώς και με το λοιπό ασύρματο και ενσύρματο δίκτυο περιμένω να το μάθω.

----------


## papashark

Η εύκολη λύση είναι να μπαίνει και εκείνος wireless στο ΑΡ του !!!! (λίγο ποντιακό βέβαια....  ::  )

Θα χρειαστεί και μία τέταρτη κάρτα απλού καλωδιακού δικτίου και η όλη ιστορία στο PC θα γίνει κώλος.... Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να δουλεύει με 4 κάρτες δυκτίου....

Αυτό που όμως μπορεί να κάνει (πιστεύω) είναι στο PC δύο κάρτες, μία 10/100 και μία wireless που θα είναι και η κάρτα για το AP. 
Μετά η κάρτα με το 10/100 συνδεδεμένη επάνω σε ένα switch με 4 εξόδους τουλαχιστον.

Στο switch θα μπούν δύο wireless clients με ethermet έξοδο (πχ dlink900 σε client mode), καθώς και το καλό PC του διαχειριστή.

Ακόμα πιστεύω ότι με το switch έχουμε την δυνατότητα για τοποθέτηση και 3 feed για το backbone κομμάτι, μπορεί να μπεί επάνω και άλλο AP προκειμένου να χωρήσουμε την περιοχή σε τμήματα και να έχουν λιγότερο καταμερισμό του τοπικού bandwidth.

----------


## harisk

To switch φοβάμαι πως μόνο προβλήματα θα δημιουργήσει εάν προσπαθήσουμε να συνδέσουμε σε αυτό πολλά AP.

Έχω χρόνια που δουλεύω linux μηχανάκια με 4 fast ethernet χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Ο περιορισμός είναι : α) καλές(και ίδιες- βέλτιστο) κάρτες για να αποφύγεις τα conflicts
β) Αρκετά slots στην ΜΒ


Τέλος υπάρχουν και κάρτες που έχουν μέχρι 4 fast ethernet πάνω στην ίδια κάρτα

----------


## ggeorgan

Δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κακό να μπαίνει κανείς από το καλό PC στο dream PC ασυρμάτως. Το δύσκολο θα είναι ότι το dream PC θα είναι linuxοειδές, οπότε το πώς θα το ελέγχει κανείς από άλλη πλατφόρμα είναι το ζήτημα.
Θα δοκιμάσω τι γίνεται με πολλαπλά wireless network adaptors συνδεδεμένα στο ίδιο PC και και στον ίδιο χώρο (στον αχυρώνα, ήθελα να πω εκεί που έχω τα PC και τα εργαλεία, αλλά αχούρι έιναι έτσι κι αλλιώς) και θα γράψω τι βρίσκω.
Από το switch και κάτω τα μπερδεύω. Για να δούμε :
Η κάρτα wireless μέσα στο PC προφανώς συνδέεται με κεραία omni για την γειτονιά. Οι άλλες δύο wireless clients του switch τι δουλειά κάνουν ; Αν βάλουμε και άλλες ασύρματες κάρτες πέραν των τριών σε ποιές συχνότητες θα παίζουν ; Στα 2,4 GHz τρεις δίαυλοι είναι εντάξει, αλλά ο τέταρτος ίσως όχι.

----------


## harisk

> Δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κακό να μπαίνει κανείς από το καλό PC στο dream PC ασυρμάτως. 
> Το δύσκολο θα είναι ότι το dream PC θα είναι linuxοειδές, οπότε το πώς θα το ελέγχει κανείς από άλλη πλατφόρμα είναι το ζήτημα.


Η απάντηση λέγεται secure shell και ευτυχώς υπάρχει java client σε free software, αν και δεν θυμάμαι που.




> Θα δοκιμάσω τι γίνεται με πολλαπλά wireless network adaptors συνδεδεμένα στο ίδιο PC και και στον ίδιο χώρο (στον αχυρώνα, ήθελα να πω εκεί που έχω τα PC και τα εργαλεία, αλλά αχούρι έιναι έτσι κι αλλιώς) και θα γράψω τι βρίσκω.
> Από το switch και κάτω τα μπερδεύω. Για να δούμε :
> Η κάρτα wireless μέσα στο PC προφανώς συνδέεται με κεραία omni για την γειτονιά. Οι άλλες δύο wireless clients του switch τι δουλειά κάνουν ; Αν βάλουμε και άλλες ασύρματες κάρτες πέραν των τριών σε ποιές συχνότητες θα παίζουν ; Στα 2,4 GHz τρεις δίαυλοι είναι εντάξει, αλλά ο τέταρτος ίσως όχι.


Θυμάμαι ότι κάποιος πρότεινε την χρήση θωράκισης. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα αναγκαστούμε να το κάνουμε.

----------


## ggeorgan

Εννοούσα θωράκιση μέσα στο PC, αλλά έξω τα μικροκύματα δεν θωρακίζονται. Άσε να κάνω απόψε το πείραμα με έξι κάρτες σύνολο (δύο USB και μία orinocο PCMCIA στο dream PC και μία USB σε laptop, μία enterasys PCMCIA σε άλλο laptop και μία orinocο PCMCIA στο καλό PC. Θα βάλω ένα γερό file transfer στα τρία δίκτυα να δώ τι θα γίνει. Ελπίζω να μην πάρουμε φωτιά στο σπίτι.
Ας διαβάσουμε τι λέει και ο papashark όταν απαντήσει.

----------


## papashark

Το : GGEORGAN

Οι δύο client θα είναι μέρος του backbone, μια που θα έρχετε από το κέντρο και μια που θα συνεχίζει στο επόμενο ΑΡ...

Η σκέψη μου με το switch είναι προκειμένου να μπορούμε να έχουμε πολλές ζεύξεις σε ένα χώρο. Πιστεύω ότι με την ύπαρξη του switch θα μπορούμε να έχουμε παραπάνω από 2 ζεύξεις, ίσως και στα ίδια κανάλια εφόσον με την χρήση κατευθηντικών κεραιών μπορέσουμε να αποφύγουμε μέρος των παρεμβολών.

Το : harisk

Δυστηχώς οι γνώσεις μου σε UNIX, Linux κλπ, προέρχονται από μια δεκαπενταετία πίσω όταν είχαμε ένα μηχανάκι unix στο λύκειο. 

Εάν μπορούμε να έχουμε πολλές κάρτες μαζί σε ένα μηχάνημα και αυτό να κάνει πιο καλά το switch από οποιοδήποτε έτοιμη λύση τότε συμφωνό, όσο αναφορά τις παρεμβολές, αυτό είναι κάτι που μπορεί πιστεύω να λυθεί με δύο τρόπους, ο ένας είναι με την θωράκιση κάθε κάρτας ξεχωριστά και ο άλλος με την χρησιμοποίηση κάποιου καλωδίου έτσι ώστε τα PCI/PCMCIA adapters να μην είναι καρφωμένα επάνω στην mobo.

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να παίζουμε με διαύλους κοντά ο ένας στον άλλο χωρίς να επιρεάζονται, χρησιμοποιώντας τους για το backbone κυρίως, μέσω στενά κατευθηντικών κεραιών, καθώς και με "πλάτες" θοράκισεις, τόσο στην ίδια την κάρτα/bridge, όσο και στην κεραία.

Το κακό είναι ότι έαν δεν δοκιμάσουμε πρακτικά μία εγκατάσταση, για το πόσες μονάδες μπορεί να έχει επάνω χωρίς να επιρεάζει η μία την άλλη, δεν κάνουμε τίποτα. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι υπαρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να απαιτούνται σημεία με πολλές κάρτες προκειμένου να εκμεταλεύονται όλο το διαθέσιμο bandwidth (πχ 2 ΑP, 3 backbone, 1 peer-peer με απλό χρήστη).

Εφτιαξα μερικά σχεδιάκια, προκειμένου να καταλάβεται καλύτερα τι εννοώ, σαν σχέδια δεν λένε πολλά, αλλά ελπίζω να με καταλάβετε.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Proteinw mia pio aplh (kata th gnwmh mou) lysh pou nomizw oti tha doulepsei ypopshn oti to kentriko Access Point (aka ayto pou tha dinei Internet kai tha exei ton DHCP Server) tha syndeetai me ton idio tropo. Lavete ypopsyn kai to kostos px mia karta Wi-Fi kanei kamia 150aria evrw, tha htan dyskolo gia arketous na agorasoun treis kartes...

Ektws apo ayto exw kai kapoies alles protaseis:
Xrhsh Access Control List
Me ayton ton tropo gia na mpei kapoios sto diktyo prepei h MAC Adress ths Kartas tou na einai kataxwrimenh sto Access Point (h lista me tis dieythinseis prepei na yparxei se ola ta access points kai na ginetai updated) Aytos o tropos hackevetai an kapoios kanei spoof thn MAC Adress tou pou den einai kai idiaitera dyskolo (to thema einai oti den tha kserei poies einai valid).

SSID (Network ID)
Aytos einai 7psifia alparithmitikh plhroforia kai mono osoi Clients to exoun tha mporoun na mpoun sto diktyo. Se syndiasmo me thn energopoihsh tou WEP ayto einai mia kalh lysh.

Firewalls
Epitrepoume mono tis Secure Shell kai IPSec syndeseis:
O Client syndeetai me to Access point
To access point stelnei msg ston DHCP Server (aka dns) kai pernei mia IP dieythinsh (dynamic IP opote den tha exoume kai provlhma me tis static IP kai thn IP range)
O Client pernei thn IP kai syndeetai san se VPN h mesw Secure Shel

Epishs ap th stigmh pou ta AP tha trexoun Linuxaki mporoume na ta kanoume configure mono mesw telnet (megalyterh asfaleia)

Ayto prohpotheti th dhmiourgia enws kentrikou Host (pithanotata tou idiou pou tha prosferei kai internet sto mellon) pou tha exei ta ekshs:

Syndesh me ta access points me kateythintikes keraies
Ena Access Point gia na prosferei yphreseies kai stous gyrw
Enan DHCP server gia na dinei tis IP sto Diktyo
Enan Proxy Server pou tha analavei thn moirasia tou internet (ayton mporoume na ton sthsoume kai se Window$ aka MS Proxy Server opote tha mporoume na ton rythmisoume eykola, mporoume vevaia na sthsoume kai enan SOCKS4/5 se linux).
Enan Mail Server gia ta E-Mails entws ki ektws diktyou.
Enan IRC Server gia na exoume kai chat (h dhmiourgia dedicated IRC client apo tous programathstes ths pareas einai mia endiaferousa porklhsh)
Enan web server pou ektws apo thn filokseneia ths kentrikhs selidas na exei kai kapoio programmataki pou na dixnei thn katastash tou diktyou (px an pesei to revma sto xalandri na leei oti to access point tade einai ektws leitourgeias) kai na stelnei news klp se kapoio programmataki Client pou tha exoun oi xrhstes (kati san thn arxikh selida tou kazaa).
Ta parakatw aksizei na sththoun sto melon:
CS Server
Unreal Server
klp game servers  ::   ::   ::  

Loipon Ti lete ???
BTW ti class tha einai to network (aka Subnet Mask) ???
255.255.255.0 (256 pcia)
255.255.0.0 (256*256 pcia nomizw arkei)
255.0.0.0 (256*256*256 e kala ayto parapaei)

Episeis ti lete na xwristoun oi perioxes ths athinas ws Domains ???

----------


## jabarlee

Όσο αφορά το στήσιμο του HotSpot...
Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει επαρκής δουλειά με 1 omni και μια directional, εκτός και αν το σχέδιο δεν είναι τόσο ακριβές:
Με μία omni μπορείς να εξυπηρετήσεις τους διάφορους clients γύρω σου (όχι όμως άλλα AP).Από εκεί και πέρα, θέλεις άλλο ένα AP και μια omni για να εξυπηρετήσεις άλλα AP, τα οποία θα έχουν directional κεραίες.Εκτός αυτού, αν η θέση είναι καλή, και είναι απαραίτητο για το δίκτυο, μπορεί να χρειαστεί ένα ή παραπάνω AP με directional κεραίες για πιο μακρινά link.Δεν κατάλαβα αν εσύ μίλαγες για το τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις ή σαν γενικό σχέδιο στησίματος ενός HotSpot. Πάντως και εγώ είμαι διατεθιμένος να στήσω HotSpot αν χρειαστεί και είμαι καλα... σιγά-σιγά όμως

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ayto pou lew einai to ekshs:

Oi Clients me ta topika access points syndeoontai se infrastrucrure mode
Ta AP metaksy tous syndeontai se Ad-Hoc Mode

An eides exw valei ena Linux Box pou exei ta ekshs:
Mia karta me to pirsm2+ gia AP
Mia karta gia na epikoinwnei me ta alla access points (pithanotata kapoias etairias pou vgazei drivers gia Linux afou oi hostAP exoun provlhmatakia me to IBBS aka Ad-Hoc).

Me ayto tha kerdisoume se kostos kai paralhla tha exoume ena kalo backbone (aplo opote kai stathero) me solid links metaksy twn Access Points (kateythintikes keraies).

Proteinw toulaxiston na to dokimasoume gia na doume an tha doulepsei...

Episeis tha mporoume na kanoume Boxes pou tha leitourgoun ws anametadwtes.
An Px symfonisoume ta AP na epikoinwnoun metaksy tous sto x kanali tha mporoume na ftiaksoume anametadwtes ws ekshs:

----------


## papashark

> Proteinw mia pio aplh (kata th gnwmh mou) lysh pou nomizw oti tha doulepsei ypopshn oti to kentriko Access Point (aka ayto pou tha dinei Internet kai tha exei ton DHCP Server) tha syndeetai me ton idio tropo. Lavete ypopsyn kai to kostos px mia karta Wi-Fi kanei kamia 150aria evrw, tha htan dyskolo gia arketous na agorasoun treis kartes...
> 
> Ektws apo ayto exw kai kapoies alles protaseis:
> ..............


Φίλε Mick Flemm, 

χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που έκατσες, σκέφτικες και έγραψες όλα αυτά, κάποια είναι πάρα πολύ χρήσιμα αλλά δυστηχώς έχεις φύγει δύο βήματα μπροστά απότ ο θέμας μας !  ::  

Να σου πώ καταρχάς ότι έχει γίνει κιόλας η πρώτη συνάντηση των τεχνικών με θέματα την τοπολογία καθώς και την διαχείρηση των IPs : http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... .php?t=274 Αν θές στην επόμεση συνάντηση έλα και εσύ μαζί μας, να μοιραστείς τις γνώσεις σου μαζί μας.

Εκεί ένα από αυτά που είπαμε είναι ότι τα APs πρέπει να έχουν παραπάνω από μία συνδέσεις με το backbone για να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο bandwidth διαθέσιμο αφενός, αφετέρου να υπάρχει backup σύνδεση σε περίπτωση που πέσει το link από τη μία μεριά του backbone. Ισως σε κάποια σημεία να βολέυει να υπάρχουν και τρεις συνδέσεις peer to peer (ή πες το σε bridge καλύτερα) για το backbone προκειμένου να τρέχει όλο το δύκτιο γρηγορότερα.

Θα υπάρξει (στο μέλλον) κεντρική διαχείριση των IPs (μέχρι και δυνατότητες για static IP συζητήσαμε), το firewall στο PC μας είναι δεδομένω (θα πω σε άλλο post πόσο εύκολα μπήκαμε με κάποιο άλλο μέλος σε PC εταιρείας), αλλά αυτά που λες για τις MAC filtering και τα δύσκολα SSID είναι αντίθετα στην έννοια του ανοιχτού δυκτίου. Πως θα μπω εγώ σε ένα hotspot παιρνώντας άπ' έξω αν δεν είμαι καταχωριμένος από πριν ? υπάρχει βέβαια μια σκέψη, τα μέλη του awmn, να έχουν απεριόριστη πρόσβαση (μιλώντας για bandwidth) ενώ οι επισκέπτες να έχουν περιορισμένοι (πχ 384/128 Κb maximum).


Για να κλείσω, όλες οι ιδέες είναι ευπρόσδεκτες, ειδικά για θέματα τοπολογίας, για πιο προχωρημένα θέματα, καλό θα είναι να μην μπερδέψουμε τον κόσμο, και οι πιο σχετικοί (σίγουρα περισσότερο από εμένα  ::  ) να ασχολειθούν και με το επόμενο βήμα.

Τα δε σχεδιάκια που έκανες έχουν πολύ ωραία χρώματα, σε αντίθεση με τα καταθληπτικά μαυρόασπρα που έκανα εγώ....  ::  

Θα σου στελνω τα σχεδιά μου να τους βάζεις χρώμα !  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Thanx gia ta kala sou logia 

An me pernate sto epomeno meeting tha htan megalh empiria gia emena thanx  ::   ::   ::  !!!

BTW Steile me mail oti sxediaki thes kai tha sto ftiaksw  ::  (for free  ::  )

----------


## andonis

Those antennas work great. I bought one about 8 months ago from -http://www.fab-corp.com/index.htm when they were more expensive  ::  

the 19db and 24db grids are really good too but bigger size. The 19 is the same price
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/hg2419g.php 
The 24db is really powerful but the beamwidth is so narrow it can be difficult to adjust.

----------

